# iframe ersetzen in xhtml



## Großkomtur (23. Februar 2004)

Liebe Freunde,

ich bin gerade dabei meine Seite nach XHTML strict umzustellen und habe nun folgendes Problem:

Auf der linken Seite sind mehrere Verweise, die jeweils mit target="xyz" eine entsprechende HTML-Datei in einem auf der rechten Seite definierten iframe aufrufen.

In XHTML strict kommt die Konstruktion iframe - target aber nicht mehr vor.
Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Es müsste sich meiner Meinung nach um eine Konstruktion mit  OBJECT DATA handeln welche man in einem mit id="xyz" eindeutig definierten DIV-Bereich aufruft.

Ich möchte aber keine Java Script- oder PHP-Konstrukte einsetzen. Das muß m.E. auch mit purem HTML-Code funktionieren.

Bitte helft mir!

Danke


----------



## Sculpture-Berlin (23. Februar 2004)

schau mal in meinem Thread  da steht evtl. was *gg*


----------



## Großkomtur (23. Februar 2004)

*iframe*

Nein, das nützt mir leider nichts, im Gegenteil, ich will ja vom IFRAME gerade wegkommen.


----------

